# Slicing meat with a crust



## Nemo (Apr 19, 2017)

My only slicer is a carbonext 300 suji. It's an unspecified semi stainless tool steel (HRC about 60) which takes a reasonable edge in my fairly novice hands.

It's great on soft and uncooked protiens but it striggles when there is a crust on a roast and it loses it's keeness after carving a crusty roast.

I put a microbevel on it after the last roast (but haven't used it on a roast since).

I'm wondering what's the best knife or technique to use on a crusty roast? Do I need a harder steel ot a serrated knife or a technique adjustment or something else?

Thanks for yout insights.


----------



## cheflivengood (Apr 19, 2017)

Lower grit toothy edges. Thin behind the edge but heafty


----------



## Nemo (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks CLG.

Something like 3k or down to 1k grit? On a fat knife with a thin edge?


----------



## cheflivengood (Apr 20, 2017)

1k max


----------



## Nemo (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks.

I just put a 3k edge on it. I'll try 1k next time.


----------



## shownomarci (Jun 6, 2017)

Call me a cheater, but when the skin is really crispy (like pork crackling), i take it off and deal with it separately.
Makes thing easier, faster, don't have to struggle with a skidding knife and eff up your blades edge.


----------



## panda (Jun 6, 2017)

600grit, or just use mac bread knife.


----------



## StonedEdge (Jun 6, 2017)

I would also stop at 1K and make sure its a burr-free toothy edge


----------



## K813zra (Jun 6, 2017)

I use my Tojiro bread knife. Have to have a reason for owning other than crusty bread, lol.


----------



## Benuser (Jun 6, 2017)

Cheating as well: use the heel.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 6, 2017)

From the heel, a pull backwards to break through the crust, then 1 long push cut forward to complete the cut. Hate the sawing. It's not a piece of wood.


----------



## Nemo (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks Benuser and Rick. I'll try those techniques.


----------



## daveb (Jun 6, 2017)

I keep a suji with a rougher edge (Green Aoto) for crusted meat. For brisket or other especially tough crusts, it's zoom zoom Cuisinart.


----------



## K813zra (Jun 6, 2017)

ThEoRy said:


> From the heel, a pull backwards to break through the crust, then 1 long push cut forward to complete the cut. Hate the sawing. It's not a piece of wood.



Hum, I'll have to give that a try too. I have always done it the other way round. Push then one long pull.


----------



## Benuser (Jun 8, 2017)

K813zra said:


> Hum, I'll have to give that a try too. I have always done it the other way round. Push then one long pull.



I do the same.


----------



## Customfan (Jun 12, 2017)

cheflivengood said:


> 1k max



The key is in the tooth!


----------

